# Cost of living in Mallorca



## nanita (May 27, 2013)

Hi

I will be moving to Mallorca with my husband towards the end of the year and I would like to hear your experiences on the cost of living. If I could get an idea of what amount is required to have a normal life, it would be very helpful.

Our situation is nothing special - just one car, two mobiles + internet at home, going out a couple of times a week, and no large debts to service. We'll have our own water and will be heating water and cooking with electricity. We ar eplanning to heat the house with a wood burner. Our property is rural.

Many thanks for your help.


----------

